

How to deal with the haters - furqanrydhan
https://medium.com/@brittanymetz/how-to-deal-with-the-haters-6ce83fb0663f

======
diehardkbfan
You left out the part where you should write an article for medium.com. Now he
has >27 followers. I think he won the weak troll. Couldn't you have found a
better use of your time than writing this? I still don't know what Bebo is.

